# A new experience



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 28, 2018)

A few weeks ago, our gym manager let me know that one of the top MMA fighters in our gym (Portland) had a fight coming up but didn't have anyone coaching him to prepare for the match. This was a title challenge against a very tough and skilled opponent.

I wasn't sure whether Portland would be interested in my help, since I've never actually competed in MMA, but I volunteered and he enthusiastically accepted.

I started by reviewing as much video as I could find of his fights and those of his opponent. I identified the biggest technical flaws in his previous fights and analyzed his opponent's strengths and likely game plan.  We only had a couple of weeks left to prepare, so I knew there was no time for Portland to learn new skillsets or make any drastic changes to his style. Instead, we worked on correcting a few consistent bad habits and preparing for the specific tactics we expected from his opponent.

We didn't have much in the way of sparring partners lined up for him, so I had to do most of the drilling and sparring with him as we prepped for specific situations. Given the disparity in our athletic attributes, I'm really glad that he has good control. I can hang with some of the beginning amateur fighters, but against a superbly conditioned fighter with 20 pro fights? He would have destroyed me if we were going hard.

On fight night, I worked his corner, the first time I've done that for an MMA match. Our preparations turned out to be completely on point, as his opponent did exactly what we expected him to do. Portland was able to retain most of what we had worked on in order to survive his opponent's offence in the first round (although I was worried a couple of times) and then dominate the subsequent rounds. After the fight he made a point of giving me a shout out in his victory speech.

Next week we're going to start back into training together. Since he will have at least a few months before his next match, we'll be able to start working on some new skill sets.

Overall, this was a fun new experience. I'm looking forward to exploring MMA coaching deeper. One lesson learned - next time I corner someone I'm going to warm up my voice beforehand. I was going hoarse from screaming instructions during the fight.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 28, 2018)

That's awesome! Cool that you're analysis/fight plan was on point, and you'll keep on working with him.

Sidenote, I thought at first you were saying the gym was in portland, or the match, and that you had gone quite a way to train this guy. Took me a bit to realize portland was his name...


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jun 28, 2018)

yes awesome!!!!  glad the outcome worked in your favor.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 28, 2018)

Awesome, I'm so happy for you and Portland!


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 28, 2018)

Sorry I can only “like” this post instead of “love” it.

A new direction for your career, perhaps?


----------



## drop bear (Jun 28, 2018)

Nice work. What we do to mitigate the disparity of skill athleticism is have multiple guys and work positions.

So you can just wrestle him to death for 30 seconds or so. Then someone else cuts in. 

We I'll do pad work then  wrestling. Or sparring then positional escapes.


----------



## Danny T (Jun 28, 2018)

drop bear said:


> Nice work. What we do to mitigate the disparity of skill athleticism is have multiple guys and work positions.
> 
> So you can just wrestle him to death for 30 seconds or so. Then someone else cuts in.
> 
> We I'll do pad work then  wrestling. Or sparring then positional escapes.


We do similar. 
One person stand up striking, one person to make the fighter work from the bottom, one person to work against the wall with, one on bottom to do work from the top, switching out every 30 seconds for 6 minute rounds.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 29, 2018)

Sounds like a great experience, Tony! Must have been fun and enlightening - perhaps for both of you. Great strategy in not trying to introduce new skills that would probably only cause confusion.


----------



## GreatSayiaman (Jun 29, 2018)

That is very awesome!!! This is motivating me more to want to coach a buddy of mine and go in the Ring or Cage and do my one MMA Fight  Keep at it man!!!


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 30, 2018)

Ah that's so awesome to hear Tony . Would be such a great experience, and congrats on your fighter winning, very encouraging!


----------



## yak sao (Jun 30, 2018)

Pretty cool Tony. Congrats.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 5, 2018)

Here's the fight. I'm the guy in the black Carlson Gracie t-shirt behind Portland.

The commentators table was on the side closer to the opponent's corner, so their microphone is only picking up the other corner's instructions. I can't hear my own voice, which is probably a mixed blessing.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 5, 2018)

nice fight. The promoters could work on their production quality though.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 5, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Here's the fight. I'm the guy in the black Carlson Gracie t-shirt behind Portland.
> 
> The commentators table was on the side closer to the opponent's corner, so their microphone is only picking up the other corner's instructions. I can't hear my own voice, which is probably a mixed blessing.


He fought hard for that one. Nice work at the end of round 2, and in fighting off those RNCs. He's clearly a lot tougher than I am (though, since I'm TMA trained, I can obviously kick his butt quite easily if they'd just let me use my death techniques in the cage).


----------



## dvcochran (Jul 5, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> A few weeks ago, our gym manager let me know that one of the top MMA fighters in our gym (Portland) had a fight coming up but didn't have anyone coaching him to prepare for the match. This was a title challenge against a very tough and skilled opponent.
> 
> I wasn't sure whether Portland would be interested in my help, since I've never actually competed in MMA, but I volunteered and he enthusiastically accepted.
> 
> ...



Impressive. Speaks highly of you skills and reputation. Great job.


----------



## Buka (Jul 6, 2018)

I would have liked to have had you in my corner, Tony.


----------



## Danny T (Jul 6, 2018)

Good fight...but.
Does your fighter do any kicking? Never kicked in this fight and only 1 knee in rd 1, 2 in rd 2 with only 2 elbows as well. Rd 3 again no kicks, one knee, no elbows. 
Tough man but really needs to work his knees when clinched and short snipping elbows, several opportunities when on top and pressing into the jaw with the arm.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 6, 2018)

Danny T said:


> Good fight...but.
> Does your fighter do any kicking? Never kicked in this fight and only 1 knee in rd 1, 2 in rd 2 with only 2 elbows as well. Rd 3 again no kicks, one knee, no elbows.
> Tough man but really needs to work his knees when clinched and short snipping elbows, several opportunities when on top and pressing into the jaw with the arm.



Not with your back to the cage if you want to stay standing.


----------



## Danny T (Jul 6, 2018)

drop bear said:


> Not with your back to the cage if you want to stay standing.


I don't disagree but as I stated there were opportunities.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 6, 2018)

Danny T said:


> Good fight...but.
> Does your fighter do any kicking? Never kicked in this fight and only 1 knee in rd 1, 2 in rd 2 with only 2 elbows as well. Rd 3 again no kicks, one knee, no elbows.
> Tough man but really needs to work his knees when clinched and short snipping elbows, several opportunities when on top and pressing into the jaw with the arm.


Not much. He had thrown some kicks in previous fights without good effect because he wasn’t setting them up correctly. I did a little work with him on improving his kicks, but there wasn’t time before the fight for him to get comfortable with them.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 6, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> A few weeks ago, our gym manager let me know that one of the top MMA fighters in our gym (Portland) had a fight coming up but didn't have anyone coaching him to prepare for the match. This was a title challenge against a very tough and skilled opponent.
> 
> I wasn't sure whether Portland would be interested in my help, since I've never actually competed in MMA, but I volunteered and he enthusiastically accepted.
> 
> ...


I'm not even surprised.  Based on things you have analyzed here, I wouldn't have had any doubt in your ability. He did really good with defending against the knees.  The guy in the red wanted to knee him so badly that he had tunnel vision.   I could see that frustration of "If I can only get strike A,,,,"  Good defense on staying off the ground for as long as he did and good work on the RNC.  He looked really calm.

I look forward on seeing the new skill sets you'll train him on.  Congrats on your victory.  Congrats on having a fighter that listens and trust in your ability.


----------



## evan.fedora (Jul 7, 2018)

Glad to hear!


----------



## lansao (Jul 7, 2018)

Tony, this is really cool. Congratulations to you and to Portland. Loved his head work during striking sections of the fight and his ability to avoid the ground and recover once there.  No other comments, you’re hard thinking, study, and targeted strategic practice/guidance got him to a win and he looked great in there. I’m grateful to have experienced coaches like you on this forum.


----------



## axelb (Jul 7, 2018)

great work  it sounds like you took the right items into account given the time frame.


----------

